# New Pakistan under the CPEC



## FalconsForPeace

A new Pakistan is fast emerging under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The CPEC process is going well since the Chinese President paid a visit to Islamabad on 20-21 April last year.
The visit was delayed eighth months following protest in Islamabad staged by some political parties.
Within a short span of 18 months rapid progress has been noted if one looks in the projects completed, nearly under completion, and new projects to be undertaken.
Under the Early Harvest Program (EHP) a number of projects are to be completed soon and most of these projects are in Balochistan and Sindh.



A new nuclear power plant has been connected to the national grid at Chashma-3 on 15 October, making it country’s fourth nuclear power plant, generating 314 MW of electricity.
Two much larger capacity nuclear power plants, K-2 and K-3, Karachi Coastal, generating 1,100 each, are under construction and will be completed by 2020 and 2021 respectively.
This is widely transforming Pakistan’s economy and the social mindset toward industrialisation, rural and urban mobilisation, and modernization.
The CPEC has opened up a new era of progress and prosperity across the country.
This is nationally and internationally acknowledged.

The provincial viewpoint has been strongly moving in favour of the CPEC as provinces have been immensely progressing under the CPEC.
The recent comments of the Governor of Balochistan, Muhammad Khan Achakzai, and the Governor of Sindh, Dr Ishratul Abad, are commendable.
The former said that that “CPEC will open a new era of progress and prosperity in the country especially in Balochistan.
”

The latter stated that the CPEC is the latest embodiment of the exemplary fraternal relations between the two neighbouring nations.
To the Chief Minister of the Punjab, Shahbaz Sharif, the CPEC “is a gift for Pakistani people from China’.
The President of Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), Adul Rauf Alam, termed that the CPEC “is a mega project and will serve as a game- changer for Pakistan economy”.

Many commentators have passed the remarks in the past that the Chairman Pakistan Tehrek-e-Insaf (PTI,) Imran Khan, has been against of CPEC projects.
They cited his protests and Dharnas that gave jerks to the economy.
He also has doubts and reservations about the CPEC projects and the signed 51 agreements.
The dharna of August 2014 and now the lockdown of Islamabad on 2 November have been given shocks to the making of a new Pakistan under the CPEC.

The petty politics should not revolve around development of the economy.
It should be directed toward the non-development issues.
By doing so we are sending a negative message to our Chinese friends and also to other donors.
The CPEC foes are happy over this new development.

Fearing the sabotage of CPEC projects, Chinese Ambassador Sun Weidong met with Imran Khan on 18 October at Bani Gala.
He assured him that his shutdown call would not sabotage the CPEC projects.
He admitted that the Chinese investment is vital for the future and progress of Pakistan.
On the one hand, Imran Khan assured his support for the CPEC, on the other hand, he maintained his reservations on the projects.
Only time would reveal if his reservations were principled and sincere to the national interests of the country.

There are no fears about Pakistan-China relations.
Both have an equal partnership.
China neither dominates or dictates Pakistan’s economic system, nor does it have an intention to do so.
It is a win-win relationship and shared vision, which immensely benefits Pakistan and serves its vital interests.

Pakistani should not be misguided by Western propaganda and India’s perpetual mistrust about this relationship.
RAW has especially assigned tasks to media contributors to negatively propagate CPEC and established a special cell to sabotage the CPEC.

Some Pakistani politicians and media houses are also misguided like those spewing Indian propaganda and publish such comments and pass remarks without conducting proper research and investigation.

The fact is that the CPEC is a grand leap forward to build the economy of Pakistan, to convert it into an “Asian Tiger” in the present century.
Let’s see the CPEC from this perspective and instead of hindering the progress we should facilitate it as a core of national politics.



The writer is a Senior Research Fellow at the Institute of Strategic Studies Islamabad.
He writes on East Asian affairs.

http://nation.com.pk/columns/26-Oct-2016/new-pakistan-under-the-cpec

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Skies

what are the top ten export goods of Pakistan? and what are the top ten industries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Article paid for by Nawaz and Co. A very simple and somewhat a childish analysis... anyone who speaks against the current establishment... label them Anti-CPEC.

CPEC is not a PML-N initiative... irrespective if who would have been in power the Chinese would have proposed and helped establish CPEC... Nawaz just got lucky because he happened to be in power during the implementation of the project.

The credit goes to pak army for guaranteeing CPEC.

CPEC does not need Nawaz. Nawaz needs CPEC.

Wake up.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

Skies said:


> what are the top ten export goods of Pakistan? and what are the top ten industries?


fish and rice...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

-


Skies said:


> what are the top ten export goods of Pakistan? and what are the top ten industries?



Pakistan main exports are mineral fuels (19 percent of the total shipments), manufactured goods (19 percent) and beverage and tobacco (13 percent). Others include: food and live animals (11 percent), crude materials (11 percent), chemicals (11 percent), machinery (8 percent) and miscellaneous articles including defense equipment (8 percent).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Panther 57

PAK_MyRoots said:


> fish and rice...


Pakistan's more than 50% share of export comprises of textile and associated products. Rice has a share of around 10%, 30% are services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itduzz

Skies said:


> what are the top ten export goods of Pakistan? and what are the top ten industries?



Cycle rikshaw


----------



## Noman Sherdil

Pakistan will become a hub for international economy. China Russia Turkey and Pakistan will going to create a new world order. These four countries can really bring a big change in international economics. Russia and China Sees Pakistan as a huge oppurtunity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazaGujjar

Clutch said:


> Article paid for by Nawaz and Co. A very simple and somewhat a childish analysis... anyone who speaks against the current establishment... label them Anti-CPEC.
> 
> CPEC is not a PML-N initiative... irrespective if who would have been in power the Chinese would have proposed and helped establish CPEC... Nawaz just got lucky because he happened to be in power during the implementation of the project.
> 
> The credit goes to pak army for guaranteeing CPEC.
> 
> CPEC does not need Nawaz. Nawaz needs CPEC.
> 
> Wake up.



Credit goes to Musharraf for laying the groundwork.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Clutch said:


> Article paid for by Nawaz and Co. A very simple and somewhat a childish analysis... anyone who speaks against the current establishment... label them Anti-CPEC.
> 
> CPEC is not a PML-N initiative... irrespective if who would have been in power the Chinese would have proposed and helped establish CPEC... Nawaz just got lucky because he happened to be in power during the implementation of the project.
> 
> The credit goes to pak army for guaranteeing CPEC.
> 
> CPEC does not need Nawaz. Nawaz needs CPEC.
> 
> Wake up.



Sir, I don't want to get into who's who and what in Pakistan, that's for the Pakistanis to decide. I do have a basic question using some common sense.

The US build similar projects, water ways, ports, etc, etc, back in the 50's by using US Corps of Engineers, the National Guards, etc as needed. So because those men and women in uniform, came and built those, or protected those projects, therefore they become the "champions" of those projects? Or the main stakeholders? Or the one's with the Vision?

I find some of the post speechless where people think because an organization guaranteed security (which is what soldiers are paid to do), therefore, they own the entire idea, hark work to get financing, strategy and all when they couldn't remotely do 20% of that real work. Second, who are these people? Their uniforms, weapons and all the good stuff is paid by the civilian population, aka, the people. So why put them at a Godly place when that's not true? Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Clutch said:


> Article paid for by Nawaz and Co. A very simple and somewhat a childish analysis... anyone who speaks against the current establishment... label them Anti-CPEC.
> 
> CPEC is not a PML-N initiative... irrespective if who would have been in power the Chinese would have proposed and helped establish CPEC... Nawaz just got lucky because he happened to be in power during the implementation of the project.
> 
> The credit goes to pak army for guaranteeing CPEC.
> 
> CPEC does not need Nawaz. Nawaz needs CPEC.
> 
> Wake up.


From horse's mouth. I hope this will effectively shut up the conspiracy theorists aflooded here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Skies said:


> what are the top ten export goods of Pakistan? and what are the top ten industries?


Shan biryani Masala


----------



## MadDog

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, I don't want to get into who's who and what in Pakistan, that's for the Pakistanis to decide. I do have a basic question using some common sense.
> 
> The US build similar projects, water ways, ports, etc, etc, back in the 50's by using US Corps of Engineers, the National Guards, etc as needed. So because those men and women in uniform, came and built those, or protected those projects, therefore they become the "champions" of those projects? Or the main stakeholders? Or the one's with the Vision?
> 
> I find some of the post speechless where people think because an organization guaranteed security (which is what soldiers are paid to do), therefore, they own the entire idea, hark work to get financing, strategy and all when they couldn't remotely do 20% of that real work. Second, who are these people? Their uniforms, weapons and all the good stuff is paid by the civilian population, aka, the people. So why put them at a Godly place when that's not true? Thanks




Sir I believe Civ-Mil relationship was maintained amicably by both sides, democracy should flourish and institutions should grow stronger. However CPEC and the idea is old, it was the timing of geostrategic events which brought China to Pak for CPEC in 2015. There were a number of factors including drawdown in neighbouring Afghanistan , improvement in Pak security and economic situation etc. Pak army's role has been critical and can't be compared with US army role in 50's. Pak Army is traditionally been a dominant actor in geopolitics via a vis the civilian govt. Nawaz forsure contributed in terms of civ mil collaboration and planning but he happened to be lucky in terms of timing , it was neither his vision nor initiative , Chinese felt this route more secure due to Mallacca dilemma in present route, I apologize for spelling mistakes if there are any since I am using a new cellphone , not really used to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

MadDog said:


> Sir I believe Civ-Mil relationship was maintained amicably by both sides, democracy should flourish and institutions should grow stronger. However CPEC and the idea is old, it was the timing of geostrategic events which brought China to Pak for CPEC in 2015. There were a number of factors including drawdown in neighbouring Afghanistan , improvement in Pak economic and security situation etc. Pak army's role has been critical and can't be compared with US army role in 50's. Pak Army is traditionally been a dominant actor in geopolitics via a vis the civilian govt. Nawaz for contribute in terms of cub mil collaboration and planning but he happened to be lucky in terms of timing , it was neither his vision nor initiative , Chinese felt this route more secure due to Mallacca dilemma in present route, I apologize for spelling mistakes if there are any since I am using a new cellphone , not really used to it.


----------



## DJ_Viper

MadDog said:


> Sir I believe Civ-Mil relationship was maintained amicably by both sides, democracy should flourish and institutions should grow stronger. However CPEC and the idea is old, it was the timing of geostrategic events which brought China to Pak for CPEC in 2015. There were a number of factors including drawdown in neighbouring Afghanistan , improvement in Pak security and economic situation etc. Pak army's role has been critical and can't be compared with US army role in 50's. Pak Army is traditionally been a dominant actor in geopolitics via a vis the civilian govt. Nawaz forsure contributed in terms of civ mil collaboration and planning but he happened to be lucky in terms of timing , it was neither his vision nor initiative , Chinese felt this route more secure due to Mallacca dilemma in present route, I apologize for spelling mistakes if there are any since I am using a new cellphone , not really used to it.



Sir, I agree with majority of your post, but disagree with the notion that the Pakistani military had a "special" role to play. Providing security is any nation's military's main responsibility and the Pakistani military does it very well too. A nation's military exists to safeguard the country. In the US, we deploy national guards, etc, for wild fire control, floods, riots, etc, whenever the need may be, assessed by the civilian leaders.

I've never see any general or anyone "over glorifying" our military even though it has kicked every single as* we've sent it to kick. So when the most powerful nation in the world doesn't do over glorification of its military, why is there a need in Pakistan? There is no doubt about the importance of a military for a country. But you don't put it to a place where it seems like near worshiping. How many people on here or elsewhere in Pakistan can openly criticize their military? And why not? Think about it. There is a point here and that is, all institutions, no matter which country, should stay within their respective sphere of influence. Over glorification for a professional military organization isn't one of them.

Last, I am privy to some details on the CPEC from the getgo. Don't for sources as it was a bird that flew by and told me. This has nothing to do with a previous military rule or being created previously. Credit should be given to where it deserves. A guy who first built a building by this new port, which was rented out by the authorities to build the port can also claim that "he started this work" because he built the first building to create a foundation for the engineers to build the port from. When things happen, everyone knows about it. Similarly, when others try to take credit for what they have no involvement with, also shows up in front of people. Thanks


----------



## MadDog

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, I agree with majority of your post, but disagree with the notion that the Pakistani military had a "special" role to play. Providing security is any nation's military's main responsibility and the Pakistani military does it very well too. A nation's military exists to safeguard the country. In the US, we deploy national guards, etc, for wild fire control, floods, riots, etc, whenever the need may be, assessed by the civilian leaders.
> 
> I've never see any general or anyone "over glorifying" our military even though it has kicked every single as* we've sent it to kick. So when the most powerful nation in the world doesn't do over glorification of its military, why is there a need in Pakistan? There is no doubt about the importance of a military for a country. But you don't put it to a place where it seems like near worshiping. How many people on here or elsewhere in Pakistan can openly criticize their military? And why not? Think about it. There is a point here and that is, all institutions, no matter which country, should stay within their respective sphere of influence. Over glorification for a professional military organization isn't one of them.
> 
> Last, I am privy to some details on the CPEC from the getgo. Don't for sources as it was a bird that flew by and told me. This has nothing to do with a previous military rule or being created previously. Credit should be given to where it deserves. A guy who first built a building by this new port, which was rented out by the authorities to build the port can also claim that "he started this work" because he built the first building to create a foundation for the engineers to build the port from. When things happen, everyone knows about it. Similarly, when others try to take credit for what they have no involvement with, also shows up in front of people. Thanks



Agreed, but the internal dynamics of Pakistan have been different. There has been a perceptible tilt towards military in civ-mil equation in the past. The first democratic transition took place in 2013 and the second one will be happening in 2018. Due to this tilt, there is a general perception of Army being the protector of ideological and geographic frontiers of the country. This perception is the reason why "over-glorifying" exists. It is due to this tilt, that army naturally plays a dominant role in all geostrategically important projects and is specific in relations with China , thus we even saw the Chinese asking Pakistan Army to play a more active role in managing CPEC rather than just security role. US in 1950's was a vibrant democracy, it had a balanced civ-mil equation, Pakistan is on the right path and is going there, but iit is too early to say Army's role will be limited to that of security in geostrategically important projects.


----------



## ebrahym

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, I agree with majority of your post, but disagree with the notion that the Pakistani military had a "special" role to play. Providing security is any nation's military's main responsibility and the Pakistani military does it very well too. A nation's military exists to safeguard the country. In the US, we deploy national guards, etc, for wild fire control, floods, riots, etc, whenever the need may be, assessed by the civilian leaders.
> 
> I've never see any general or anyone "over glorifying" our military even though it has kicked every single as* we've sent it to kick. So when the most powerful nation in the world doesn't do over glorification of its military, why is there a need in Pakistan? There is no doubt about the importance of a military for a country. But you don't put it to a place where it seems like near worshiping. How many people on here or elsewhere in Pakistan can openly criticize their military? And why not? Think about it. There is a point here and that is, all institutions, no matter which country, should stay within their respective sphere of influence. Over glorification for a professional military organization isn't one of them.
> 
> Last, I am privy to some details on the CPEC from the getgo. Don't for sources as it was a bird that flew by and told me. This has nothing to do with a previous military rule or being created previously. Credit should be given to where it deserves. A guy who first built a building by this new port, which was rented out by the authorities to build the port can also claim that "he started this work" because he built the first building to create a foundation for the engineers to build the port from. When things happen, everyone knows about it. Similarly, when others try to take credit for what they have no involvement with, also shows up in front of people. Thanks


i have to jump in i m sorry in advance

the thing is sir that what you are describing about Military institution is nothing less than the simplest truth but the fact is every army or every place is different than others
US dont have the past we have
US military did not played in role in national politics but pakistani Army and other armies like turkish do
we are all aware of its involvement in domestic politics but if you will look closely in recent events
strategic diplomacy is also being conducted by Pakistani Army
its involvement in SCO is clear indication of it Diplomatic efforts of COAS

infact what i am trying to say is very simple

*IT is not the same for everyone
It works differently for different people*


----------



## Star Expedition

Skies said:


> what are the top ten export goods of Pakistan? and what are the top ten industries?



The game will be changed, I think.
All local resources can be deep processed and be sold as value-added industrial goods.

Because what this needs are just factories, not transport any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bir

*Pakistan allows Russia use of Gwadar Port under CPEC*

*http://www.greaterkashmir.com/news/...sia-use-of-gwadar-port-under-cpec/234623.html*

Following Iran and Turkmenistan, Russia has decided to use the Gwadar Port for trade to have an access to warm waters, a top official privy to the development told Geo News.

Indo-Asian News Service 
Ashgabad, Publish Date: Nov 26 2016 4:38PM | Updated Date: Nov 26 2016 4:38PM





File Photo
Pakistan on Saturday decided to accord approval to a Russian request for using the Gwadar Port for its exports as Moscow has also showed its willingness to be part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Following Iran and Turkmenistan, Russia has decided to use the Gwadar Port for trade to have an access to warm waters, a top official privy to the development told Geo News. 

Russia also wants to join the CPEC to reap maximum dividends. In addition, Russia aspires to develop strategic defence ties with Pakistan, Geo News reported. Islamabad has moved forward with a green signal allowing Russia to use the Gwadar Port for trade.

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said that many countries wanted to join CPEC as half of the world would benefit from the project.

He announced building railways, road and laying fibre-optic cables along with Turkmenistan-Pakistan-Afghanistan-India (TAPI) 1,680-km-long gas pipeline to enhance connectivity between South Asia and Central Asia for the benefit of about half of the world's population that lives in this part of the world


----------



## xyxmt

RazaGujjar said:


> Credit goes to Musharraf for laying the groundwork.



how does it matter??


----------



## DJ_Viper

MadDog said:


> Agreed, but the internal dynamics of Pakistan have been different. There has been a perceptible tilt towards military in civ-mil equation in the past. The first democratic transition took place in 2013 and the second one will be happening in 2018. Due to this tilt, there is a general perception of Army being the protector of ideological and geographic frontiers of the country. This perception is the reason why "over-glorifying" exists. It is due to this tilt, that army naturally plays a dominant role in all geostrategically important projects and is specific in relations with China , thus we even saw the Chinese asking Pakistan Army to play a more active role in managing CPEC rather than just security role. US in 1950's was a vibrant democracy, it had a balanced civ-mil equation, Pakistan is on the right path and is going there, but iit is too early to say Army's role will be limited to that of security in geostrategically important projects.



Sir, I agree with your post and everything you wrote. But one part, "The Chinese asked the Pakistanis to play an important part". This is just a bunch of baloney. Sir, I've done a lot of work in various different places across the globe and know your country too. So its nothing new to me in term of knowing dynamics of various places. The only thing the Chinese and the Pakistani government did ask the Army, was to protect the route. Which is the responsibility of the military anyway. In the previous military rules, the military has strengthened itself to be "the only" institute that had discipline and can work. The Civilian police forces, etc, weren't even modern enough beyond WWII rifles (majority of them). So Army was a cure to everything.

Had the institutions been allowed to be built (including the police force, etc,etc), you'd see much less corruption and everything else as once the system gets developed, it takes about 10 years to mature it. Your systems are now being created and developed (special police forces, anti corruption laws, Panama leaks, etc, etc). So all these are a part of maturing a system to where it would eventually start to function like the UK or the US to majority of the degree. People and families will fade away, in terms of influence and the institutions will flourish. That is when all "ingredients" come together and you have a nicely tasting Chicken Tikka Masala (I am a big fan of it so I didn't know how else to use the analogy . So for a tasty dish to be cooked, all ingredients have to come together and taste the right way, meaning work together. 

The media, etc, and the military should start to reduce the over-glorification and let all institutes work together. Pakistan could have a regional power status that she could start to get in the next 10 years (7th largest populated country and 7th largest military), the only thing lacking, are proper institutes to manage this transition and take the country forward. Thanks



ebrahym said:


> i have to jump in i m sorry in advance
> 
> the thing is sir that what you are describing about Military institution is nothing less than the simplest truth but the fact is every army or every place is different than others
> US dont have the past we have
> US military did not played in role in national politics but pakistani Army and other armies like turkish do
> we are all aware of its involvement in domestic politics but if you will look closely in recent events
> strategic diplomacy is also being conducted by Pakistani Army
> its involvement in SCO is clear indication of it Diplomatic efforts of COAS
> 
> infact what i am trying to say is very simple
> 
> *IT is not the same for everyone
> It works differently for different people*




Sir, Does it work differently for everyone or is that the "game plan" to keep the military showcased as super-humans? When you over-glorify everything on media, common person will get effected and will think the same way. So a politicians can do corruption and be baster*dized for decades for it, a military general can do corruption and the voices never come out? 

Think about it, is it "different for everyone" or is it being run this way? To me, it has been run this way and that means, it is "correctable". Hypothetical situation, if there was a coupe in Pakistan next year what do you think will happen? All these automakers,electronic giants,, etc, getting ready to invest into Pakistan, will leave. And India will be sending in "sanctions" resolution in the UN, supported by the US and the UK, etc. Even if just the est implements it, there will be serious draw backs. The point I am trying to make is, not to scare anyone, but to really outline that it is not the time with playing these old games. Pakistan has a very bright path and the system should work together with all its components participating. Not one over-glorified a lot more than everything else.

What do mature and successful people do? They change with times and adapt to the changes around them. Otherwise, they would be running the old show in new times and will fail. Thanks


----------



## ebrahym

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, Does it work differently for everyone or is that the "game plan" to keep the military showcased as super-humans? When you over-glorify everything on media, common person will get effected and will think the same way. So a politicians can do corruption and be baster*dized for decades for it, a military general can do corruption and the voices never come out?


well
*Being run this way*
it is indeed surprising coming from a guy with your flags
(no offense intended)
but yes you are right
not 100%
if you go a little back only to the start of this century
you will find media confrontation with Army and Army being overly defamed
it was not till Zarb-e-Azb and CPEC that the image has changed
as for public opinion
you don't know how much everyone criticizes army here in Pakistan 
as for corruption that is indeed an important point 
to get the answer you will indeed have to go to recent history when Army court martial and judged a few former and serving uniforms including former COAS's brother
but that is just salt in flour
as bastardizing goes
its politicians who do it to each other plus you should study Musharraf's case


DJ_Viper said:


> Think about it, is it "different for everyone" or is it being run this way? To me, it has been run this way and that means, it is "correctable". Hypothetical situation, if there was a coupe in Pakistan next year what do you think will happen? All these automakers,electronic giants,, etc, getting ready to invest into Pakistan, will leave. And India will be sending in "sanctions" resolution in the UN, supported by the US and the UK, etc. Even if just the est implements it, there will be serious draw backs. The point I am trying to make is, not to scare anyone, but to really outline that it is not the time with playing these old games. Pakistan has a very bright path and the system should work together with all its components participating. Not one over-glorified a lot more than everything else


Trust me brother if a coup was being attempted it would have been done by now
but future is unpredictable
coup is not happening any time soon why?
i have multiple theories on it and i dont feel like i should publically display it but lets just say it is bad if it happenend


DJ_Viper said:


> What do mature and successful people do? They change with times and adapt to the changes around them. Otherwise, they would be running the old show in new times and will fail. Thanks


the truth is on the contrary sir
the new song is being sung
and the reason why Army is so popular now-a-days is because of the bold and unpredictable decisions of COAS gen. sharrif

i understand your point of view but then again you are not much aware of our internal politics
no one actually is
and most of informations on Pakistan the world gets from are foreign born Pakistanis who are actually ashamed of themselves the way world view their background and thus try to find someone to blame
when we go through past we forget the circumstances which lead to allegedly wrong decisions


DJ_Viper said:


> They change with times and adapt to the changes around them.


if you look closely that is exactly what is being done
finally after two decades of suffering we understood this simple fact
regards from ebrahym

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazaGujjar

xyxmt said:


> how does it matter??




I am sick of NS getting credit. The army and China are the ones to thank. CPEC and Gwadar port were envisioned long time ago. NS just happened to be the sitting PM when they became implemented.

NS is only good for corruption and fattening is own pocket. I know from a bodyguard that travels with a pml-n ticker holder, that NS and his party members have "first access" to "buy" huge amounts of land in Gwadar and other areas. 

He tells me not only have they already "bought" huge amounts of land in Gwadar. But have raised the price exorbitantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

RazaGujjar said:


> I am sick of NS getting credit. The army and China are the ones to thank. CPEC and Gwadar port were envisioned long time ago. NS just happened to be the sitting PM when they became implemented.
> 
> NS is only good for corruption and fattening is own pocket. I know from a bodyguard that travels with a pml-n ticker holder, that NS and his party members have "first access" to "buy" huge amounts of land in Gwadar and other areas.
> 
> He tells me not only have they already "bought" huge amounts of land in Gwadar. But have raised the price exorbitantly.



why are you getting sick over it Bro, the idea of Gawadar was first brought in discussion during NS's 2nd term, Musharaf Started the project and then handed over to Singapore Port Authority, Zardari took it back from Singapore and gave it to Chinese Company, NS signed the CPEC and made it work in as little as two years. One thing to know is that Army can pressure Govt to start a project but can never force If political govt is not willing to do it. Army did her part, political govt did their part...one thing I learned living in US/Canada for 30 years is that you should thank everyone who does as little as hand you a coffee at the drive thru window, it makes that person feel good about his/her job. Even a mother doesnt do anything for a thankless child

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, I don't want to get into who's who and what in Pakistan, that's for the Pakistanis to decide. I do have a basic question using some common sense.
> 
> The US build similar projects, water ways, ports, etc, etc, back in the 50's by using US Corps of Engineers, the National Guards, etc as needed. So because those men and women in uniform, came and built those, or protected those projects, therefore they become the "champions" of those projects? Or the main stakeholders? Or the one's with the Vision?
> 
> I find some of the post speechless where people think because an organization guaranteed security (which is what soldiers are paid to do), therefore, they own the entire idea, hark work to get financing, strategy and all when they couldn't remotely do 20% of that real work. Second, who are these people? Their uniforms, weapons and all the good stuff is paid by the civilian population, aka, the people. So why put them at a Godly place when that's not true? Thanks



Bro...I have tagged you in following thread. See post no. 12

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/14-stunning-hand-made-things-in-pakistan.421316/


----------



## Clutch

RazaGujjar said:


> I am sick of NS getting credit. The army and China are the ones to thank. CPEC and Gwadar port were envisioned long time ago. NS just happened to be the sitting PM when they became implemented.
> 
> NS is only good for corruption and fattening is own pocket. I know from a bodyguard that travels with a pml-n ticker holder, that NS and his party members have "first access" to "buy" huge amounts of land in Gwadar and other areas.
> 
> He tells me not only have they already "bought" huge amounts of land in Gwadar. But have raised the price exorbitantly.




Don't waste your energies worrying about who get the credit; rather spend that energy thinking about who gets the benefits!


----------



## DJ_Viper

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Bro...I have tagged you in following thread. See post no. 12
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/14-stunning-hand-made-things-in-pakistan.421316/



I'll take a look at this tomorrow night or over the weekend. Thank you for tagging me. Too busy to even sleep properly these days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion




----------

